# cablear rca



## leik (Nov 13, 2007)

Hola quisiera saber como se pueden cablear estos rca ya que el de la tienda me ha dicho algo de prestañarlos pero no le he entendio muy bien.gracias


----------



## menduco (Nov 13, 2007)

hola leik; a lo que se referia el hombre que te vendio las fichas es a que antes de soldar los cables a los terminales de la RCA lo que debes hacer es con el soldador o cautin debes de dejarlo apoyado un tiempo en el terminal al que vallas a soldar el cable y colocarle estaño, cuando veas que el estaño quedo bien distribuido, ahora ,agarras el cable ( al cual debes hacerle el mismo procedimiento que te dije anteriormente) y lo soldas al terminal estañado.
luego debes de realizar lo mismo para el otro terminal y ya tienes tus rca listas
 un consejo luego de que sueldas todo revisa que no te quede nada en cortocircuito (que no se toque un cable con el otro) y luego prueba continuidad con un tester 

saludos


----------

